# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Reading materials

## AndreyK

Hi, 
I started to learn Chinese couple months ago and would like to have some interesting reading materials. Do you know such resources for beginners ?  Ideally would be a story on Chinese (simplified)  + the same story on English 
Please no "Renmin ribao"   ::

----------


## Pravit

Hey AndreyK, 
The site www.franklang.ru has some of those materials you mentioned. Actually they're half-Chinese, half-Russian, but it shouldn't be too much of a problem for you, I hope!

----------

О! Спасибо! Очень хороший ресурсик!

----------

